# Brown Alga



## Ocean Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

Started my Bio-cube 30gal seven weeks ago..
The tank cycle through several stages pretty fast
The water is crystal clear but now I’m getting this musty brown stringy
Alga. I have a regular cleaning crew of crabs and snails in the tank,
along with several soft corals no fish. My entire test results are zero 
and a ph of 8.2-8.4
I run my halide light about 12 hours a day. I guess my questions to everyone;

Is this normal 

What will eat this musty brown stringy alga 

To much light?

Any help would be appreciated 

Ocean Explorer


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess my first question would be, what all are you testing for that turns up as zero?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Your tests shouldnt be zero...you need a NA reading... I don't think your tank has fully cycled.


----------



## Ocean Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

I tested the water for 

salinity 1.215

ammonia 0 ppm

nitrate 0 ppm


nitrite 0 ppm

ph 8.2 8.3

Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope the salinity is a typo!~ (I assume it is though =D)

Introduce some fish, see if the dynamic of the tank changes.

Until then, turn down your lighting period to about 5-6 hours a day. 12 hours is too much anyway, aim for about 8-10 when everything is running.


----------



## Ocean Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks 
Here is a photo of the moss as I call it
You can see it just below my frogspawn
I have not done a water change yet but tomorrow I'm going to change five gallons.


Thank you for your help

Ocean Explorer


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't be concerned with that...algae is normal =)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

12 hours of light a day is too much for such a new tank, as Chris says 5 to 6 hours a day is good for now. Increase light hours slowly and moderate.


----------

